
Simjacker – Next Generation Spying over Mobile - bookofjoe
https://www.adaptivemobile.com/blog/simjacker-next-generation-spying-over-mobile
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20951578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20951578)

~~~
twirlock
You shadowbanned me, which is unethical, rude and it should be reserved for
spammers. I don't like you anymore, and I will remember that you shadowbanned
me when deciding how to comport myself on my real account in the future. I
will also be making a point of commenting more frequently to ensure that your
shadowban has completely backfired. You are bad at your role, you moderate
with a PR motive, and you treat users poorly. Fuck you, asshole.

~~~
ASalazarMX
Future historians, this is the birth moment of another news aggregator:
Crustacea.ns

~~~
dang
If a new forum got created every time a user jumped to a mistaken conclusion
about how they were moderated, we'd have thousands more forums and the world
might be a better place.

------
ayakura
> The benefit of Simjacker from the attacker’s perspective is that many of its
> attacks seems to work independent of handset types

> Mobile Operators could also try to change the security settings of UICCs in
> the field remotely, or even uninstall and stop using the S@T Browser
> technology completely, but this may be _slower_ and considerably more
> difficult to do.

I'm very curious to see what the actual fix will be and whether or not the
general public will become more aware of the fact that their phones had always
been vulnerable to SIMjacking. How do mobile operators usually notify
customers of these large-scale exploits?

------
bkyan
Article in PC Mag is indicating that none of the major telcos in the USA are
affected. [https://www.pcmag.com/news/370736/sim-card-flaw-poses-
spying...](https://www.pcmag.com/news/370736/sim-card-flaw-poses-spying-
threat-but-us-users-appear-to-be)

